# Sally Hansen Salon Effects



## Thefemaleclown (Feb 6, 2011)

Sally Hansen Salon Effects: Cut it Out  
So it took me forever to actually find these things! I heard about them and immediately wanted to give them a shot. Looking online though, the only place I could buy them was ebay. Then, by some miracle, I was grocery shopping and by habit took a stroll down the makeup-cosmetic aisle at Wegmans and there they were in all their glory, the Sally Hansen Salon Effects polish strips! Needless to say, I bought three.
















The basic concept behind these strips are real polish in almost decal form that one applies to ones nail. In the box you get 16 polish strips of various sizes, a file board and an orange stick (and instructions). I found them easy to use, a tad bit on the time consuming side (not nearly as time consuming as stamping or marbling), but totally worth it. The patterns are all pretty flashy, which isn't so much my thing, but they come in patterns, solids and glitters. They should last, according to the packaging, 10 days. I'll update to see how it's going but I doubt it'll last that long given my lifestyle. Day two is looking pretty good so far though.
I think, for me and the others out there that aren't so much into flashy fingers, this will be a great product for pedicures! I'm excited to give it a shot on my toes.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ive seen those at walmart and have been wanting to try them but not sure if I wanna spend the money of them.


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 16, 2011)

They lasted me for two weeks. I loved them and received so many compliments on them.


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 16, 2011)

I really want to try them out, they look like a really good option for a fast and fun manicure. How much are they?


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 16, 2011)

I think they are a great idea for special occasions when you want some POW in your mani, but you're not so good with the konad or other nail art. Also they would be great for traveling. I avoid taking any liquids on airlines anymore, so I think I'd just do a mani with this and hope it lasts the week of my vacation.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 17, 2011)

I saw these at Target and considered buying them but didn't. I wanna go back now to check them out. Thanks for sharing! I featured this on the home page.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 18, 2011)

I know, right? I've been seeing these everywhere I go but just passed them. Now I'm really curiious!


----------



## beautychatter (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! I've heard all about these, but never bought them. Probably going to pick some up this weekend and try it out.


----------



## EmmySunshine (Feb 19, 2011)

So many of their patterns are so cute, especially this one! I've been wanting to try these, but keep hesitating. Every time I see them, I contemplate, "Hmm...this or a bottle of OPI?" and get the OPI instead! Now I definitely want to try them. I've heard great reviews on them!


----------



## Coolkidd (Feb 19, 2011)

That pattern is so cute!! I've been dying to try these, but apprehensive as I haven't had much luck with Sally Hansen products. I did pick it up today in Kitty, Kitty (leopard print) So excited to try it now, hope it works out like yours.


----------



## Tiffanyxnicole (Apr 26, 2011)

I like the zebra and lace, make sure you dont have cold hands when applying


----------



## tangerinex3 (Apr 27, 2011)

They look _cute_. =o) Didn't think they would look that neat. I was in the same position. . Debating whether to purchase or not. Maybe for special occasions like DonnaJ stated. Good idea! They are* 8 dollars* at *Wal-Mart Moriesnailart*.


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 27, 2011)

There's a coupon on Target.com for $1 off a Sally Hanson product. I was thinking of using it towards these!


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Apr 30, 2011)

I also did these on my toes for a fun beach pedi and it turned out great! They were perfect for a beach week, no chipping no fading and lots of fun. It also works out that after I do my fingers, if I'm very careful and plan ahead, there are enough pieces in the pack to do both a manicure and a pedicure.


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 2, 2011)

Curious. . . . Did you put a clear top coat over them? and does it ruin the *print* or color?


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 2, 2011)

I did use a clear coat though it was not needed (as I didn't do it on my toes and it was fine). The clear coat did not ruin the print or color or anything. The patterns are made from real nail polish so you can do anything with them you could do to regular polish


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 2, 2011)

*Oh wow*! That's awesome. Usually the polishes chip away soon for me. . Which is your favorite print?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 2, 2011)

I really want to try these! the patterns are so cute!  I can't believe they stayed on that long!  Did they chip or anything?


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 2, 2011)

Seriously, the *lace* and zebra print I think are the cutest.


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 3, 2011)

They look amazing. I saw the first few pictures of the nails and I thought it was done in a salon. They looked so real! Well I guess technically they are real lol. But they are amazing. I'm going to try these out very, very soon.


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to try these! the patterns are so cute!  I can't believe they stayed on that long!  Did they chip or anything?


After several days they sort of wore down at the ends but not quite chipping. The biggest issue you'll run into is the regrowth of nail. you probably wont want to keep them on for more than a week (even though you can) because of the new nail coming in.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

darn nail growth, always ruining cute nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

